# Wed. Night



## bamafan611 (Mar 1, 2010)

Went last night and had my worst night of the year. Managed 4 around 18 inches(quality fish) but they were all at the mouth of Orange Beach pass. Hit all my favorite spots and not even a track. Boys I think it's about over this year. Was heading down the South side of Ono and had some jerk jump right in front of my boat and started gigging. (desperate folks)Saw some huge schools of redfish and mullet were everywhere.
Hope someone has better luck.
bamafan611


----------



## Rook (Oct 25, 2007)

It wasnt only you. I got skunked.


----------



## Bromley (Sep 24, 2010)

Water was really murky, winds were not as predicted but eaked out nice fish and saw several beds but not the flounder that made them. Hope theyre not gone yet. Saw several nice reds as well.


----------

